# Best hot links question



## sprky (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all,

If this question has been asked before I apologize. I don't have time to search threw the threads, for this. I did a quick search and didn't locate anything so I'm posting.

I love a good hot link but what I have found in the store is lacking. don't get me wrong some have been fairly good just lacking in heat. If I had the time and equipment I would try making some of my own, at this time that isn't an option. What I am looking for is input on the best hot links that I can buy and cook up. I know most of you sausage heads make your own, and I would like to myself, but I just don't have the time or all the equipment to do it at this time. 

I realize every one has there own opinion on the best, and not everyone will agree. What I am wanting is input on what you feel is the best, and I will try them and see if that's what I am looking for.  AS always i welcome any and all input. 

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## sprky (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW I'm shocked 47 views and no one has made a comment. I am just asking for input on what you feel is the best hot link.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 21, 2012)

It's hard to find good store bought sausage, that's why  many of us make our own....oh, and hot links ain't sold in this area...good or bad.  :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## jarhead (Jun 21, 2012)

Sprky, I've made these a few times and they are very good. I kick up the heat a little more, plus I add half white and half black pepper.

[color= rgb(0, 0, 0)]*Texas Hot Links*[/color]
[color= rgb(0, 0, 0)]From the kitchen of Kevin Taylor, the BBQ Guru

1 (6 pound) pork butt
1 bottle beer
2 tablespoons black pepper, coarsely ground
2 tablespoons red pepper, crushed
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper
2 tablespoons paprika
3 tablespoons kosher (coarse) salt
2 tablespoons mustard seed
1/4 cup garlic, minced
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon MSG (optional)
1 teaspoon Tender Quick
1 teaspoon bay leaves , ground
1 teaspoon coriander
1 teaspoon thyme, dried

Mix all spices with beer.
Grind pork for sausage.
Mix beer/spices thoroughly into the meat.
Form into sausage links and grill or smoke.[/color]


----------



## boykjo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey sprky.  do a google search for super hot link sausage. There are plenty of online stores if nothing is available local..........

Joe


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)

My boyfriend will not no way eat hot dogs. He does however like Earl Campbell's Hot Links - which we found here at the big box store several years ago - and of course they quit carrying them this year. Never found them back east though. I can order them if all else fails from his website.


----------



## couger78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Most hot links I buy at the store I have not been happy with. They all seemed to taste 'artificial' with plenty of heat but no real 'meaty' taste. Often really too salty as well.

I have bought some from our local ethnic butcher (carniceria) that were quite good! Made me want to make some myself...which I did!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh Wow those look so good! Is it a secret recipe?


----------



## couger78 (Jun 21, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Oh Wow those look so good! Is it a secret recipe?


Nope, no secret.

I modified the original as it would've been way TOO hot for my tastes. Still packed plenty of heat!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I posted the recipe I used in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118411/hot-links

Kevin


----------



## okchot (Sep 20, 2015)

Try Rogers Meat Market in Oklahoma City, they have 3 levels regular, double x and triple x, you can find them on the web:grilling_smilie:


----------

